# Hello Everyone



## nicolascole (28 Feb 2006)

Hello 

My name is Nicolas, and I am 15 years old. I am currently in Grade 10 and would like to one day attend RMC and pursue a career in the Canadian Forces. I have read numerous threads and can tell this is a very helpful and encouraging community.

My marks in school are all around 85%, and am planning to keep at least that average.

Here are a list of Extra-Circular Activities I do:

Member of the Cross Country Running Team
Member of the Debating Team
Class President for Grade Nine and Ten
Member of the Student Council
Various Leadership Workshops
Honour Roll Since Grade Seven
Grade Eight Student of the Year
Helped Organize and Volunteered at School Cancer Drive and we raised over $36,000.
Part of Non-Profit Club "Young Canadians" where we raise money for CHEO (Children's Hospital of Eastern Ontario)
I play Recreational Hockey
I am the Assistant Captain of the Hockey Team
Used to be a Hockey Referee
Minor Hockey Referee Course
Minor Hockey Coaching Course
Babysitting Course
     -Babysitting Children from Ages  2– 10 years old.
Speak Out! Program (Preventing harassment and abuse in hockey)
I volunteer for my sister’s hockey teams and help out at the practices
I train in Karate
     -In Karate I am in a program called "Leadership." The purpose of the program is to develop leadership qualities and start to teach classes.
     -I have also helped out at Week Long Summer Camps with Children ages from 4 12 years old
     -I am also an Assistant Instructor
I have my Bronze Medallion Course + CBR Level B
Fluently Speak English and French (Two Credits away from Bilingual Certificate)


This is pretty much me, I am currently do not have an Military Experience (IE Cadets), but I would like to try to going the Governor General Foot Guards for my Grade 11 summer. I am taking all Academic/University Courses in School, I am going to take all the science (Biology, Physics, Chemistry) and 2 of the 3 University Level Maths. I am looking forward to meeting everyone on the boards.

Thank You,
Nicolas


----------



## Conquistador (28 Feb 2006)

Well, I see you're pretty involved. I would highly suggest joining the reserves when you become of age, and get some insight on not only the CF, but the duties of officers in general. Last year, when I was in grade 10 and not in the reserves, I was thinking the same thing you are, how great it'd be to go to RMC, but now my perspective is changing, and I'm leaning more towards being an NCM if I transfer over to the regs. Just keep an open mind, and keep reading, this site has been a great help to me.


----------



## badsector (1 Mar 2006)

I smell future general.


----------



## The Gues-|- (1 Mar 2006)

Either great posting or suspect.  I wish you luck Nicolas


----------



## Zee (1 Mar 2006)

If you're serious about it, apply next year to use the prep year as your grade 12. I'm pretty sure you can do that.


----------



## nicolascole (1 Mar 2006)

Conquistador said:
			
		

> Well, I see you're pretty involved. I would highly suggest joining the reserves when you become of age, and get some insight on not only the CF, but the duties of officers in general. Last year, when I was in grade 10 and not in the reserves, I was thinking the same thing you are, how great it'd be to go to RMC, but now my perspective is changing, and I'm leaning more towards being an NCM if I transfer over to the regs. Just keep an open mind, and keep reading, this site has been a great help to me.



I am definitely going to keep an open mind and also, keep all my options open. I have been thinking about joining a reserve to get the feel of "Military Life." Thanks for the 



			
				badsector said:
			
		

> I smell future general.



Thank You Badsector



			
				The Gues-|- said:
			
		

> Either great posting or suspect.  I wish you luck Nicolas



Thank You The Gues-|-



			
				Zee said:
			
		

> If you're serious about it, apply next year to use the prep year as your grade 12. I'm pretty sure you can do that.



Really, I didn't know you could do that. Wouldn't it be difficult to get all my 30 credits for High School, because I would be in Quebec and I am pretty sure hey have a different system.


----------



## double0three (1 Mar 2006)

Just as long as you apply long after I get in the forces it should be fine.  I don't want to be up against that kind of competition!  

But really, tons of community involvement, and keeping your marks up..... you are going to be what they call "very competative".  Just keep up your marks, as grades 10-12 are the most important in terms of grades.  Oh and you didn't mention if you're physically active, make sure to squeeze some time into your schedule to stay/get fit.


----------



## nicolascole (1 Mar 2006)

double0three said:
			
		

> Just as long as you apply long after I get in the forces it should be fine.  I don't want to be up against that kind of competition!
> 
> But really, tons of community involvement, and keeping your marks up..... you are going to be what they call "very competative".  Just keep up your marks, as grades 10-12 are the most important in terms of grades.  Oh and you didn't mention if you're physically active, make sure to squeeze some time into your schedule to stay/get fit.



Hahaha, Thanks. I have lost about 30 pounds of fat in the last year and I am going to really get into shape. I am currently taking about 2 hours of Karate/Cardio Classes everyday. When the weather is a bit nicer I am going to start to run 3-4 times in the morning, doing long distance, sprints, hills and all that fun stuff. I am working on my pushups, situps, and chin ups all right now, as well as stretching everyday. When its nicer outside I usually bike to school, which is about 4 km, its not that long but its extra cardio, I might start taking a longer route. I am thinking about getting some free weights and start strengthening my body.

By the time I apply, these are my goals to have:

Be able to run 10 km in about 40 minutes
Be able to run 5 km in about 20 minutes
Be able to do Long Distance Runs (1 -2 hours at a Steady Pace)
Very Good Flexibility, Side and Front Splits
50 Proper Form Pushups
100 Proper Form Sit Ups
15 Chin Ups
Some Experience in Weight Lifting

This gives about 2 years of training time, and I know I can do it.


----------



## Big Foot (1 Mar 2006)

Zee said:
			
		

> If you're serious about it, apply next year to use the prep year as your grade 12. I'm pretty sure you can do that.


Zee, I'm not sure where you get that idea. Only people from Quebec can do that because Quebec has no grade 12.


----------



## nicolascole (2 Mar 2006)

Big Foot said:
			
		

> Zee, I'm not sure where you get that idea. Only people from Quebec can do that because Quebec has no grade 12.



I did not think you could do that, thank you for clearing it up.





			
				Piper said:
			
		

> Well you seem to have a resume that a recruiter would like. Ensure to keep yourself fit and be ready for the interview.



Thank You Piper, I will be. I am actually going to go see a recruiter sometime during March Break just to get more information on RMC, Reserves in Ottawa, and the Canadian Forces in general.


----------



## kincanucks (7 Mar 2006)

All great stuff but by the time you apply for RMC it will all be passe and not relevent unless you maintain the same level of commitment throughout high school.  Remember you are young and priorities do change.


----------



## double0three (10 Mar 2006)

Those sound like good physical goals on paper, just don't over do it.  You said you have 2 years, so thats plenty of time to reaaaaally gradually work towards that.  Also I'm definately not a medical professional, but I strongly believe that nobody should touch weights until they are completely done growing (age 20 or 21 or so).  Of course some light (1-5lbs) barbells probably won't hurt anything.

Good luck!


----------



## bbbb (16 Mar 2006)

My advice to you is to not give up being a hockey referee. Reffing hockey, soccer or any sport can greatly improve your decision-making skills, conflict resolution skills and teamwork/cooperation.


----------

